# IPv4 Internet IPv6 Kein Internetzugriff



## Blackrider000 (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo seit heute kann ich nur beschränkt ins Internet surfen und zu Spielen kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen.
Mit beschränkt im Internet meine ich, dass ich nur auf manchen Seiten gehen kann. Ich habe hier auf diesen System keine Updates drauf (Ist ein neuer PC und Verbindung zum Internet kann nicht aufgebaut werden, um nach Updates zu suchen). 

PS: Verwende LAN



C:\Users\Fabio>ipconfig /all

Windows-IP-Konfiguration

   Hostname  . . . . . . . . . . . . : Fabio-PC
   Primäres DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . :
   Knotentyp . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP-Routing aktiviert  . . . . . . : Nein
   WINS-Proxy aktiviert  . . . . . . : Nein
   DNS-Suffixsuchliste . . . . . . . : fritz.box

Ethernet-Adapter LAN-Verbindung:

   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix: fritz.box
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P)-Familie-PCI-
E-Gigabit-Ethernet-NIC (NDIS 6.20)
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-24-1D-DB-A8-43
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
   Verbindungslokale IPv6-Adresse  . : fe80::d56a:c8fb:fc8a:c6c9%11(Bevorzugt)
   IPv4-Adresse  . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.178.27(Bevorzugt)
   Subnetzmaske  . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease erhalten. . . . . . . . . . : Freitag, 10. Juni 2011 14:26:12
   Lease läuft ab. . . . . . . . . . : Montag, 20. Juni 2011 14:26:12
   Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.178.1
   DHCP-Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.178.1
   DHCPv6-IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890269
   DHCPv6-Client-DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-10-F1-2A-83-00-24-1D-DB-A8-43

   DNS-Server  . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.178.1
   NetBIOS über TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Aktiviert

Tunneladapter isatap.fritz.box:

   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix: fritz.box
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft-ISATAP-Adapter
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja

Tunneladapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
   IPv6-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:1cf1:1572:ab7d:1bf5(Bevo
rzugt)
   Verbindungslokale IPv6-Adresse  . : fe80::1cf1:1572:ab7d:1bf5%12(Bevorzugt)
   Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS über TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Deaktiviert

C:\Users\Fabio>


Woran liegt das?
Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Otep (10. Juni 2013)

Hm, schon mal die FritzBox neu gestartet? Mit nem Handy oder so was gehts auch nicht?


----------



## Blackrider000 (10. Juni 2013)

Fritzbox versuch neuzustarten geht leider trotzdem nicht. 2 Notebooks und 1 Handy funktionieren einwandfrei. Dies ist ein neuer PC und beim alten gings einwandfrei und hier kann ich nur beschränkt.


----------



## Otep (10. Juni 2013)

Hm, was für ein Betriebssystem?
Nuntzt Du die OnBoard-NWkarte?
Treiber sind auf dem PC aber alle drauf?
Was für ein MoBo?


----------



## Blackrider000 (10. Juni 2013)

Win7 Home Premium
Müsste die OnBoard NWkarte sein.
Ja AMD Treiber und Realtek Audio Driver sind drauf aber mehr auch nicht. Ich möchte Updates machen aber geht ja wegen der beschränkte Inetverbindung nicht.

MoBo= Mainboard?


----------



## Otep (11. Juni 2013)

Jo, MoBo is das Mainboard 

Hm, das heißt es fehlen Treiber wenn Du in den GeräteManager schaust?


----------



## taks (11. Juni 2013)

Beim LAN-Adapter IPv6 deaktivieren?


----------

